# Screws or nails for Hardi Plank?



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

This is an extension of the gutter thread I started a couple days ago. My facia boards are 3/8" thick hardi plank and I was wondering if there are special screws or nails to use with hardi plank. I'm considering doing the gutter job myself and was wondering about when putting up the gutter clips/hangers/hooks are there special nails or screws to use with hardi plank or is it necessary to find the ends of the roof joists and go thru the hardi and into the joists with a 1.5 or 2 inch screw or nail. In the past when nailing or screwing into hardi plank, the nail or screw seems to pull out easily and doesn't hold tightly to the hardi boards. Any secrets or advice? Thanks.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

I've used regular wood or deck screws in it. And yes the nails will pull out of it. Need to find the rafter tail. Look at the soffet and find the nails and mark those locations on the bottom of your facia. I had to remove all my gutters and replace my wood facia boards and put the gutters back up. Ughhh what a job. I used the 7" screws instead of the gutter spikes. You can hang on them now.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Do you have to drill pilot holes in the Hardi before using the screws?


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

They used a bracket to hang, some type of screws to fasten, and had a caulk gun with what looked like liquid metal in the tube to seal.

This prob doesn't help much, I just don't know exactly what each item is called.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Ring shank nails will not pull out of hardi plank.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

What bassman said. My house is 100% Hardy exterior. If your screws dont make it thru the hardy into the rafter tail they will eventually pull loose. Why do the job twice? If you are attaching the facia only nails will work. But you will need to predrill to prevent shattering the hardy board if you hand drive them. A nail gun will work if you have one available. But what ever fastener you decide on , use a coated type to prevent future rust staining. As for hanging the gutter, The long spikes will work but you must pre drill thru the hardy. But screws would be the best option for hanging the gutter.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

how do you adjust the nail gun where the nail head never goes too deep or too shallow? if i were doing a small job, i'd pre-drill and use screws.

also, if in galveston county, hardi-plank must be face nailed according to TWIA and my galv county based inspector, even repaired HP.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I pre-drilled and use all stainless square head screws and sunk em just past the hardi..

I re-did about 20 ft of exterior wall on my house (the only part thats not brick) as well as using 6" hardi trim to trim out all my new windows as I install them


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

monkeyman1 said:


> how do you adjust the nail gun where the nail head never goes too deep or too shallow? if i were doing a small job, i'd pre-drill and use screws.
> 
> also, if in galveston county, hardi-plank must be face nailed according to TWIA and my galv county based inspector, even repaired HP.


You don't adjust the nailgun, you adjust the air compressor.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

With Paslode's portable guns, you do adjust the gun. 

We just put Hardie on my fishing camp. We drilled pilot holes and used coated screws. I'll let you know how it comes out after the next hurricane.


----------



## Whodatman (Oct 19, 2006)

*Screws or nails*



mud minnow n switch blade said:


> You don't adjust the nailgun, you adjust the air compressor.


Actually, siding guns should have an adjustment screw as well which helps as the compressor looses and gains pressure.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

mud minnow n switch blade said:


> You don't adjust the nailgun, you adjust the air compressor.


 My Bostic gun does have an adjustment on the gun. You adjust the part where the nail comes out and had a stop to allow it to not go further than desired even with a higher air pressure. I would think others do the same? This is a framing gun that I used and worked great and set the nails just short of being set tight or flush as required per instructions.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

I prefer nails. Higher shear strength.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

I recently installed 48 sheets of Hardie...I used stainless steel screws and screw gun....No pre drilling necessary..
Be sure to stay about one inch in from all edges...

Moisture in Hardy will cause non stainless steel nails or screws to rust over time...


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I hand nailed all my hardie on the garage with#6 galv. nails about 15 years ago. Still no rust on the nails and none have turned loose.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

My DuoFast coil guns have a nail depth adjustment as well.


----------

